# مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2013



## My Rock (23 ديسمبر 2013)

أعياد ومسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2013

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 
نشكر إلهنا البار من أجل عطاياه الصالحة ومن أجل إعطائنا فرصة جديدة أن نعيد ذكرى ميلاد المسيح المجيد سوياً وللمرة السابعة في منتديات الكنيسة. 

بهذه المناسبة نعلن مجدداً بدء مسابقات  الميلاد   لسنة 2013 
المسابقة ستكون مسابقات خاصة بشهر الميلاد و ستكون هناك جوائز خاصة للفائزين.


كما تعودنا في السنين القادمة، سنقوم بادارة و متابعة 3 مسابقات:

مسابقة افضل موضوع في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة و الميلاد): هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع خاص بشهر الأعياد في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) لهذه السنة. نشجع الأعضاء على كتابة مواضيعهم بأقلامهم، لانه سيكون عليها الثقل الكبير في تحديد الفائز.
ضع رابط موضوعك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل مواضيع لشهر الميلاد (2013) 
مسابقة افضل تصاميم عن الميلاد:     هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل التصاميم للميلاد. لكثرة  المصممين والمبدعين سنختار هذه السنة عدد أكبر من الفائزين مقارنة بالسنة  الماضية. 
التصميمات  تستطيعون  عملها على شكل صورة بأي برنامج لعمل الصور، كالفوتوشوب او غيره
ضع رابط تصميمك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل تصاميم لشهر الأعياد (2013)
 

مسابقة انشط عضو: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بتحديد انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة).  النشاط يُحدد من خلال عدد المواضيع التي يكتبها العضو بقلمه.




المسابقات تبدأ 
من اليوم 23 / 12 / 2013 
و تنتهي يوم 7 / 1 /42013


المسابقات بدأت فابدعوا و شاركوا.. حظ سعيد لكل المشاركين

سلام و نعمة
منتديات الكـنيسة


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 ديسمبر 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
وحظ وافر للجميع


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2013)

سنة سعيدة وعيد ميلاد مجيد على المنتدى وكل اعضائة


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 
وكل سنه والكل طيبين 
وكل سنه ومنتدانا فى تقدم وازدهار يارب ​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*
كل سنة و انتوا بخير يا رب تتقبلونى فى السنة الجديدة فى وسطيكم 
*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

كل سنة والجميع طيب


----------



## noramohamed (16 ديسمبر 2017)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## انت مهم (16 ديسمبر 2017)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------

